

NASA catches UFO's leaving earths Orbit - ernanhughes
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/nasa-cuts-live-feed-as-ufos-spotted-leaving-earth-31338252.html

======
dalke
The video I saw could easily be explained by two specks close to the camera,
moving away from the camera. These are not uncommon.

Remember, "UFO" stands for "Unidentified Flying Objects". Every few years
there's a video about spotting some sort of UFO from a NASA feed.

For example, [http://www.space.com/22478-nasa-astronaut-ufo-
video.html](http://www.space.com/22478-nasa-astronaut-ufo-video.html) from
2013 is a UFO that was identified by Russian ground controllers as an antenna
cover.

Here's an explanation from 1992 about UFOs that were part of an RCS plume on
STS48 -
[http://debunker.com/texts/sts48_ufo.html](http://debunker.com/texts/sts48_ufo.html)
. That ends with:

> These ice particles, in particular, form slowly inside the jets and
> elsewhere, as the fluid (water or propellant) seeps out and spreads over the
> surface, They take on the shape of the structure they form on. They can thus
> have just about any shape, usually flat. They have been seen and
> photographed for thirty years, about as long as UFOlogists have mistaken
> them for flying saucers.

The article at
[http://www.nbcnews.com/id/25147760/ns/technology_and_science...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/25147760/ns/technology_and_science-
space/t/why-nasa-watches-out-true-ufos/) says:

> After mysterious dots were filmed passing by the windows during Apollo 12,
> NASA commissioned a special study on how to extract useful engineering data
> from such sightings. Published in 1970, the report referred to such
> apparitions as “moon pigeons."

> The study associated the images with known spacecraft events such as
> explosive bolt initiation and water (or urine) dumps, but the authors
> conceded that all observations could not be unambiguously solved.

> “In general, it takes much more information to identify an object than it
> does to detect it,” they said.

So there's decades of history of seeing these "moon pigeons", they can't
always be explained, but they can often be explained as things coming from the
craft itself.

